# Citroen C4 Grand Picasso Air Con



## dewsweeper (May 19, 2014)

The a/c on the above car,a 2010 C4 Exclusive model,stopped working while out in the car.
Took it to the main dealer for examination,air con and heater fan contoller was severely corroded due to being sited in the scuttle which had flooded due to debris blocking the drainage vents.
Â£300 to fix.When asked if this would re-occur told no,as vents would be adapted to prevent clogging.surely indicates built in design fault.
To add insult to injury ,air con worked perfectly the next day and continues to do so.
Anyone had similar problems?
Also had to pay up front for parts as special order and having trouble cancelling the order as I want a specialist  second opinion.
Any thoughts please or do I just pay up
Cheers 
Dewsweeper


----------



## sawtooth (May 19, 2014)

Similar thing with VW Passat B5, drainage holes get bunged up with leaves, debris etc and water then finds its way into the driver footwell!

They will just say that you park your car under too many trees or you didn't maintain the car well enough or some such excuse.

I have a A/C fault with my missus Zafira at the moment. Condensor leak so will need to be replaced. Stones come off the road and through the grille at the front of the car and have damaged the unit. Poor design as well:angry:

I'm going to fit some Aluminum mesh behind the grille so it cannot happen again.


----------



## User20205 (May 19, 2014)

Don't pay up yet, spk to Citroen customer service at their head office.

 Ask if there has been a similar problem with other cars in the range. Also ask if it is Citroen policy to pay up front for parts. It never used to be the dealer may pay a re stocking charge but he can always return  the parts ordered.

If you need the work done, and if you have had the car maintained as per manufacturers guidelines (+ in their network) as the car is just out of warranty, ask about a goodwill contribution.


----------



## Foxholer (May 19, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			I have a A/C fault with my missus Zafira at the moment. Condensor leak so will need to be replaced. Stones come off the road and through the grille at the front of the car and have damaged the unit. Poor design as well:angry:

I'm going to fit some Aluminum mesh behind the grille so it cannot happen again.
		
Click to expand...

Too much tail-gating?


----------



## dewsweeper (May 19, 2014)

therod said:



			Don't pay up yet, spk to Citroen customer service at their head office.

 Ask if there has been a similar problem with other cars in the range. Also ask if it is Citroen policy to pay up front for parts. It never used to be the dealer may pay a re stocking charge but he If you need the work done, and if you have had the car maintained as per manufacturers guidelines (+ in their network) as the car is just out of warranty, ask about a goodwill contribution.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this reply.
I am awaiting a call from the dealer who is going to ask for a good will contribution.
If they refuse I will contact Head Office andtry the direct approach?
Thanks for all replies
Dewsweeper


----------



## dewsweeper (May 19, 2014)

dewsweeper said:



			Thanks for this reply.
I am awaiting a call from the dealer who is going to ask for a good will contribution.
If they refuse I will contact Head Office andtry the direct approach?
Thanks for all replies
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

Result ,guys.
Citroen are making a good will payment,this brings the price down to 
a more manageable Â£115.
Thanks for your interest.
Dewsweeper


----------

